# Not sure where to put this:How do I get into horse racing?



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It seems like one of those industries where either you have a ridiculous amount of money and just jump in head first or you have to start at the bottom and work your way up through various helpful contacts.

Like, I remember from watching The First Saturday In May that the aspiring jockeys would come to the different barns of trainers they wanted to ride for very early in the morning just to ask if they needed help with anything. If it was some really tiny, pointless job, they took it gratefully. If they were turned down, they said "Thanks" and came back the next morning until they were allowed to ride for people.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Find a track close to you and start hanging out. Ask around for trainers needing help - same as you would do if you wanted to go for a job at a stable. You are going to need to be persistent and willing to do any job.


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

All you need to do(assuming you have some horse experience) find a local track or training track is even better, and ask if anyone is looking for reliable grooms. Make a little horse resumee for yourself with some references and hand them out to Trainers. I did this one summer, started out as a groom within a month I was an exercise rider helping train the 2yr olds. If your small enough and strong enough people will come out of the woodwork asking for you to ride their horses.
Just be careful, the track can be full of scummy people.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd take some courses, but hands on experience is best. Get on at a barn or track. There aren't very many farms around nowadays who breed and race their own horses. Most racehorses are owned through partnerships because they cost so much not only to buy but to enter in races. You need ALOT of cash to run your own barn.

It all depends on what you want to do. Trainer, groom, breeder or Jockey? Jockey is of course the most dangerous and most difficult. You would need your own agent who would help get you rides and you only make money if you win (or place), which means you need to get the good horses. Getting the good horses means you need to WIN on the not-so-good ones so that trainers & owners recognize & trust you. Many pick a track and stick to it & on the side they exercise ride and maybe ride for a particular barn.

If you want to train, you would need to take some courses and get on at a farm where you can learn from someone else. It will take many years to perfect it and get some owners to hire you. Most top end trainers that end up at the Derby & Breeders Cup are brought into the sport early and even grow up around racehorses. It's a tough sport to get in & takes ALOT of work and dedication. You'll need to travel as a trainer and be willing to work long hours.

As an owner it is of course the most expensive part. You need to buy the horse first off, hire a trainer, pay any vet bills, board, feed & ferrier as well as a fee for a rider. As said, you need to pay _big_ money to enter your horse in a race & he's not always guarenteed to win. It's not very often that someone starts off with a great winner and so you could go through alot of money & horses before anything big comes along. 

Breeding takes alot of money as well but you also make more by selling foals (so long as you have good stock). THere are collage programs for this as well and depending on where you live it might be worth it to get on at a farm.

Groom would be the easiest job and would probably be worth it to start there. You can get used to handling the horses, seeing them work and get to know how things are done while getting a regular sallary. Eventually you might get to start riding the horses and get some training tips. Everyone has to start somewhere!
Id love just to work with the racehorses, unfortunantely around where i live there arent many barns and the track is only open for 6 months out of the year. But if you work hard and can get a good solid start you could very well have a chance!


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

I live near 2 racetracks: Los Alamitos and Santa Anita. I am planning on going there to just get a feel of the racetrack and hopefully talk to some people. I am looking into University of Arizona's racetrack program.

I am looking into the partnerships that many do now a days. How good are those? Are they worth it?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I can't really answer your questions, but dannnng! I wish I lived near Santa Anita! I live near a racetrack for QHs, but it was closed last year for remodeling.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

It depends on who you get into a partnership with. Sometimes they work out, sometimes they dont. Because you'll all be putting your money in you will all have to agree on a horse, a trainer, a barn as well as which races to run in. It's not just your decision so some partnerships get into disagreements and as a result the horse might never get to race (or race well). 
You will need to get a set of racing silks designed and some people like to have their own so that is why some horses always run in different colors (Curlin, for example had a few different racing colors).
If you can get some well-off people who are willing to pitch then you'll have to find a trainer and someone with LOTS of experience to take you to the auctions or tracks to buy a horse. You can get a yearling+ at a sale or else bid for one in a claiming race. Prices for good ones in the states tend to range (i've noticed) from the 10,000's to millions.
Seattle Slew, for ex. was purchased as a yearling for $17,500, which to me seems like a TON of money but in the racing industry is actualy really cheap.


----------

